# Looking for Mozart piano works played in historical/period piano/pianoforte



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Several years ago I listened Mozart sonatas and concertos for piano but played on modern pianos. Since I am not longer interested in modern pianos, I want to know how Mozart piano works sound on a period piano (18th century) or pianoforte. If someone can tell me the differences and show me how a Mozart piano could have sounded in an historical piano I would appreciate it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ronald Brautigam is well received by H.I.P listeners. ( sonatas)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JSBach85 said:


> Several years ago I listened Mozart sonatas and concertos for piano but played on modern pianos. Since I am not longer interested in modern pianos, I want to know how Mozart piano works sound on a period piano (18th century) or pianoforte. If someone can tell me the differences and show me how a Mozart piano could have sounded in an historical piano I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


For excellent Mozart fortepiano sonata recordings, I recommend the entire set by Alexeï Lubimov and Kristian Bezuidenhout is very fine too.

For the Keyboard Concertos on fortepiano with a HIP orchestra, for me, the Jos van Immerseel complete set is superior to the Bilson/Gardiner set, although the latter certainly has its passionate advocates too.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have the Gardiner/Bilson cycle of concertos. It took me quite a while to adjust to the balance between the relatively soft sound of his fortepiano and the orchestra. On several occasions I all but got rid of the set. My adjustment was triggered by an upgrade of my DAC which didn't change the balance but better defined the fortepiano helping it to stand out against the orchestra. (At least that's my theory - maybe I just finally was able to adjust mentally.)

A disc I liked immediately was the piano quartets played by Bilson.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I hate Brautigam's fast-and-furious intepretations. So I'd suggest Andreas Staier even if he didn't record everything, because he's an amazing musician. Also, if you're into adventure, try Schoonderwoerd's complete set of sonatas, played on several different instruments from Mozart's time, including the rarely heard tangent piano, one fortepiano with bare hammers and one with leathered, a clavichord, etc.

Also Bezuidenhout's early recording (_Sturm und Drang - Piano Works in Minor Mode_) is a thing of beauty, unlike his complete set, recorded much later.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

JSBach85 said:


> Several years ago I listened Mozart sonatas and concertos for piano but played on modern pianos. Since I am not longer interested in modern pianos, I want to know how Mozart piano works sound on a period piano (18th century) or pianoforte. If someone can tell me the differences and show me how a Mozart piano could have sounded in an historical piano I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


How do you think of Mozart on Clavichord? 





(Not a big Mozart listener myself, but thought that this was quite nice)


----------

